# What do you want for Christmas



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Christmas is just around the corner. What do you want under your tree or in your stocking?
I would like some new marble cheese platters,and a new roaster and for everyone to have good slice of life.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I want the Middle east to get there act toghether so more inisint people aren't killed. I want me and my family to be happy and healthy, I want our children and our seniers well taken care of,I want a fire in the fire place,I want to cuddle with my wife, and I want another glass of wine


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Heehhehehehe!!!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

A huge grant for our school program for 2001....a week in France with a lover with an incredible food and wine line-up ( truffles and shrooms of course)....a private high school to accept my 13 year old with a scholarship.....successful therapies for my little one...and a new knife steel.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Health & peace on earth.


Should that be too much to ask for I am sure I can find some cookbooks and other food related stuff I know I can't live without....


Sisi


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

For Chanukah I'd like peace in the Middle East. Oh, yes: and a Kitchen Aid Epicurean mixer. The chances of getting either are of equal possibility.....


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I forgot about Kitchen Aid. Iwant EVERYTHING they make for my new kitchen in Santa Cruz. That's not asking for too much, is it?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Peace, Love, an extra 16 hours added to each day, $450,000.00 after tax lottery cash, liposuction, a tummy tuck and a full day of my children being polite, funny and obedient.
I live a very rich fantasy life. 









Oh yeah, a dough hook for my 20 qt hobart, enough off set mini spatulas, hand scrapers that don't go missing, and a huge stereo.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A paid year to travel around the world.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

World Peace and Harmony. Advances in cancer and AIDS research. If a new set of Henckels that no roommate ever touched should fall my way, I wouldn't complain...But mostly, I want to be with my family and enjoy one another's company while we can.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would love to be somewhere deep in the south of France, and have the meal that was prepared in the movie Babette's feast. A faster Internet connection at home would also be a real blessing!

(Where you wanting reality gifts such as a new shaving kit or can we have fantasy gifts such as mine?)

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Anything that you desire! I, myself can afford to travel but I never have time. Since I've been in LA I've been busy with my work. 
What I would like most in the world is to see my Mother and my sister. This would be a gift in itself. And some down home cooking.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

I would like 10 gift certificates to 10 awesome restaurants, more All-Clad pots and pans, a Kitchen Aid, some new Global knives, and some no longer made khaki Chefwear pants!

Oh, a Macintosh G4 computer, Photoshop 6, Adobe GoLive, Illustrator, a scanner, and T1 internet connection would be nice too.

And may everyone have enough to eat!!!


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

I would like to receive Champagne and caviar. That would be enough.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

O.K. Katherine what's your address and are you single.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I would like to spend the whole week that Christmas falls on with my family...no cooking for the workplace or anything dealling with the workplace at all...only cooking and enjoying food with family and friends. Food, Family, and Fun Oh my!....Food, Family, and Fun Oh my!


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Sure, next time you come to Maine, let's get together for a Champagne and caviar tasting.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Nicko, I lived your request for Babette's Feast! The James Beard House hosted the movie and dinner. It was sublime!They may do it again some time.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

All I want for Christmas is a couple of cooks who care about their job not just the money!!!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

This will never happen Pete.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

All I want is to be one of Pete's cook....


----------



## youla (Jun 4, 1999)

sleep,sleep,sleep!!!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

would like


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

everyone


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

to have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

All I want for Christmas is a drawer, one single solitary drawer, in my new "spacious" NYC kitchen.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

A brand new oven that maintains an even temp!


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

A brand new oven that maintains an even temp!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I'd like to have a new oven too. Ad that to my wish list.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

I recently got DSL it's great. Instant access and you don't get dumped off. It stays on all the time. I was paying for 2 phone lines, but with DSL you only need one so it ended up being the same as I was paying before. Maybe Santa can hook you up!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I want a new salamandor too.

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited 11-09-2000).]


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

A MAID!!!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

An all-expenses-paid trip to Hong Kong, Singapore and Bangkok with someone who can habla the lingo and knows where to eat... I keep trying to get my wife to learn rudimentary menu Chinese but she keeps accusing me of having my priorities screwed up... some people.

Happy holidays to one and all.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Most places in Hong Kong have menus in English. Just ask.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

What I'd like right how (he writes with needle punctures on his forearms) is a Christmas tree genetically modified to drag itself into my house, clean up its own droppings, and haul itself out after New Years. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Welllll there's always artifical with pine car freshners (pine scented of course) dangling from the boughs.


----------

